# Grass for duck Blinds



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 17, 2010)

Someone on this forum was talking about a company called,
Joseph M. Stern Company. I contacted them and they do sell to the public. There prices are great will save you a lot of money. The only down fall is you have to buy 25lbs. Thats alot of Grass. Google them and go to their web site and go to products and there is a color cart. Call them, Talk to Nancy she will take care of you. I got my order inless than 5 days. Thier Best blind colors are,olive green,winter green, feild,marsh, edge,garden,timder,med. brown, golden brown, natural and they have alot more. so get bunch of guys togather and place a order. 17ft boat you will need about 15 t0 20 lbs. and layout blinds you will need 2 lbs. all colors have to be order in 2 lbs Hacks. More people that orders helps with shipping. 29 lbs was $24.00 any more questions you can PM me. Good luck hunting.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Me and DuckGodLiaison are about to make an order. They send ya a nice chart of all the colors and from what I've heard they're great people to deal with! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, Nancy is very helpful. Yes they sent a color chart. Tell her I said hey.  J/R and me order together. 29 lbs is alot grass. It comes in a big box. Good Luck


----------



## Barroll (Aug 17, 2010)

Is it durable stuff? i was thinking of using fast grass from bps but i like the look of the raffia grass better. i think it will blend in better. is it durable enough to ride on the highway and not worry about it? Do you just ziptie it on?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2010)

Barroll said:


> Is it durable stuff? i was thinking of using fast grass from bps but i like the look of the raffia grass better. i think it will blend in better. is it durable enough to ride on the highway and not worry about it? Do you just ziptie it on?



Yes it durable I use raffia grass for years and I am using the same grass. Zip tie works great.  you will lose a little over the year, but it cheap to replace. Just store it dry. If it gets wet let it dry out before you put it away. I use it on layouts, it gets muddy and wet,used in snow and in the ocean just let it dry.  It is great stuff. Most of the companys that sale raffia buy from these people. JMS.  We Have new blinds and need some more grass. good luck


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it just me? when I go to the link all I see is a green back ground???

http://jstern.com/


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 18, 2010)

I looked at it just a min ago........worked fine when I lookied at it.  Pretty good lookin stuff


----------



## miller-black (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll probably place mine and S_GA_Boy's order tomorrow (payday).   I can't wait to get it in and grass up the ole Northern Flight!  I would recommend ordering a little extra while youre at it.....store it away for years to come when you want to add a little here and there to freshen it up.  If you want to save some money, you can also just buy the natural and spray paint......but its really not that much more for the color.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 18, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I looked at it just a min ago........worked fine when I lookied at it.  Pretty good lookin stuff



Strange....I've tried on 2 different computers and I don't see nothing  When i click on products I see a very quick flash of products and then the green back ground.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2010)

*Color Blind?*

Can you tell me what is in this green circle??  We may have discovered something about your vision here........


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> Strange....I've tried on 2 different computers and I don't see nothing  When i click on products I see a very quick flash of products and then the green back ground.



This is a new web page for them, they maybe working on it.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up on the shipping cost btw Larry.........


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2010)

Just try it it is working find. when you go to products give it a little to down load.

Larry


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 18, 2010)

Core Lokt said:


> Strange....I've tried on 2 different computers and I don't see nothing  When i click on products I see a very quick flash of products and then the green back ground.



Link works fine from my computer. 

This is some good stuff. Larry Y. just dropped of my part of the order and 20 pounds is A LOT of grass. That is fine with me though because I am doing a 17" boat on all sides, the top and 5 layouts. I just hope a beaver doesn't try to move in while we are hunting...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2010)

Shipping is less than $1 a pound when spit it up. It"s still cheaper than any where else, even if you order by yourself. total for 29 lbs with shipping was $135.52 order friday 13 and it was here Tuesday 17. Cableas is 2 lbs for 19.99 plus shipping. Good luck

Larry


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome!  Guess I better open up the calendar for this weekend!  are you guys using a zip-tie cincher gun?  or just tightening by hand?


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 18, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Can you tell me what is in this green circle??  We may have discovered something about your vision here........





A blue # 10 

Guess it wasn't meant for me to view this site


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha.......need to add my order since you cant see the site?  I dont mind!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Guys just order another 40 lbs. They have some new colors and had to order. edge, Timber,Marsh. The olive works good for your base color. I am useing olive 1st ,then adding the other colors.  Three of you team up and ordered. Good luck 

Larry


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 19, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Haha.......need to add my order since you cant see the site?  I dont mind!



Thanks for the offer but I"m good for this yr.

I can see the dang site now, products and all but couldn't before


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 19, 2010)

bookmark.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 19, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Shipping is less than $1 a pound when spit it up. It"s still cheaper than any where else, even if you order by yourself. total for 29 lbs with shipping was $135.52 order friday 13 and it was here Tuesday 17. Cableas is 2 lbs for 19.99 plus shipping. Good luck
> 
> Larry



29 lbs was 24 bucks but it was 135.52 total shipped to you???    Man was the box as big as a couch???  I guess its still a good deal but 110 bucks shipping???


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 20, 2010)

No.  Grass total was $111.52............shipping was $24.........$135.52 total.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 20, 2010)

29 lbs grass and box Inv. Grass 26 lbs 111.80 freight 23.72=135.52.
YES, THE BOX WAS BIG ( the box weighed 3lbs.). It took up my Backseat of my P/U, with very little room left. 1 person could sit next to it with arm on the box.  I have a Full Size F150 4 door. There is alot of grass. 1 lb of grass,from J.S. w/frieght cost you 5.20 lb. From other other places w/ free shipping 2 lbs 24.99 /2 = 12.50 lb. Cableas had it on sell for19.00 + frieght 8.75 =28.74/2 = 14.37 per lb. By the way that sell is over now. If you  grass up your lay downs like I do it will take 3.5 lbs. of grass per laydown. When I get done I will Post Pic's. Waiting on new colors to finsh. J/R is going to get started on his boat when it gets done we will post some pics. Hey good luck.
Larry


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 20, 2010)

I am at work now and I cant see the website.  some one who can see it please post the phone # so I can call them while I am here at work.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 20, 2010)

FMS, Phone 1-216-391-2525 Ask for Nancy, she will help you with any questions. Good luck
Larry


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 25, 2010)

you got any Pics of the finished product ???


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 25, 2010)

I just finished half of my boat with this stuff and it is very durable. 
I would like to offer this idea up.
Call them and get the new color chart sent to you. It has all the new colors and when it is in your hand vs. on the web site you will make better decisions. 
I would strongly suggest neutral colors only such as olive green, marsh, timber etc. Stay away from the emerald green as it matches nothing in nature (unless you are hunting easter bunnies). 
Use paint for your shading and you will be able to avoid the vertical line effect.
If you intend to go heavy on the application as I did, get plenty of material. I used 20 pounds on one side and the front of my boat which is about 22 running feet.
I highly recommend the product.
Here are a couple of pictures but keep in mind that I have not blended the colors in the photos nor have I applied any paint. It should look much better when I have finished.

Hope this helps and if you have any questions PM Larry Y. He is the grass master.


----------



## Trigg (Aug 25, 2010)

Jerry - I know you said that you haven't finished blending the grass yet, but...

it kinda reminds me of George Clinton


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 26, 2010)

So you just attached all your grass up top and let the rest hang?  I think I'm gonna start from the bottom and zip each bundle by the center and let both ends hang and overlap colors as i work my way up.  I think it will help blend the colors and shading together...........but I'm not using as many colors as you are there either......


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 26, 2010)

Trigg said:


> Jerry - I know you said that you haven't finished blending the grass yet, but...
> 
> it kinda reminds me of George Clinton



Hey now, yall be nice. It looks awesome when you are within 2'. It is when you back up that it kind of makes you jump just a bit. 

I will blend and paint it this weekend and post another photo.

If it doesn't work out I will take it to the Mardi Gras parade...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys just got my layout blind done 3lbs of olive and 
1/2 lbs of marsh. here is some pics.
Good luck
Larry


----------



## clent586 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine after grassing but not complete. I will brush in addition.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 29, 2010)

Clent,  looks good to me. Good Job.
Good luck
Larry


----------



## miller-black (Aug 29, 2010)

Those look great fellas thanks for the heads up I am ordering mine tomorrow.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd like to add a few lbs to someones order if anyone is ordering some soon.  I thought i'd have plenty left over for some late season touching up..........also, I want to add more of the tan color to mine.  Someone hit me up if you dont mind.


----------

